# New guy question- oil



## Jimmie1313 (Jun 3, 2021)

Question from a new guy- I recently switched from an MeS to a Texas Trio offset smoker and I like it much better. It has made the process much more enjoyable too. I completed my first smoke session today after I seasoned it the other day (lots of veggie oil coating and a 6 hr smoke). Today, some oil missed my drip pan and  dripped into the bottom of my smoker. I pushed some of this through the drainage hole but there was still oil in the base of the smoker. What do I do here? Leave it for more seasoning? Try to wipe it dry? 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 3, 2021)

I'd wipe up any standing oil and carry on


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 3, 2021)

Like Jake said. Don’t worry about it. It’s a smoker, it’s gonna see a lot more drippings than that.


----------



## Jimmie1313 (Jun 3, 2021)

Excellent. Thanks guys.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2021)

Welcome...A little Fat/Oil won't hurt. If it is allowed to accumulate, you can grow Mold and eventually it can go Rancid and Stink! Not a Seasoning you want on your meat...JJ


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 4, 2021)

After every cook in my offset I would scrape down the belly where the drippings built up and use paper towels to muck out the mess.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 4, 2021)

I with 

 TNJAKE
  and 
C
 Chasdev
, wipe it out. I "clean" my smoker after every cook once its cooled down enough....or the next day if the party gets a little too lively


Welcome back, Jake...


----------

